
The Director of Helvetica Is Making a Documentary on Dieter Rams - f_allwein
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/director-helvetica-making-dieter-rams-documentary/
======
f_allwein
"the renowned German designer whose clean, functional aesthetic made Braun a
household name in the 20th century, and paved the way for design-focused
companies like Apple and Muji"

Was not familiar with his name either, but I know Braun had a huge impact on
industrial design. Should be an interesting film.

